# G. Gongylodes L3



## matt020593 (Jun 29, 2008)

G. Gongylodes


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 29, 2008)

thats cool! i alwaanted this spieces, but i guess i need some more expierience  

lovly lil creatures tho


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful mantid! :lol:


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 29, 2008)

Idolomantis; They are not hard to keep if they are kept hot(35-40C) with lots of flies. I started keeping mantids properly back in march maybe and I haven't had a problem with them yet.

Friendofgeckos: I know they are nealry my favourite.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 29, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Idolomantis; They are not hard to keep if they are kept hot(35-40C) with lots of flies. I started keeping mantids properly back in march maybe and I haven't had a problem with them yet.Friendofgeckos: I know they are nealry my favourite.


O_O them i,m going to get some whem i,m back from hollyday!


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 29, 2008)

Good  . They are amazing.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 29, 2008)

i know...i love cryptic spieces there awesome, and they dont eat eachother


----------



## Gurd (Jul 1, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> and they dont eat eachother


They will if there isn't enough food avaliable and very rarely even when there is  

and Miss b*@#h ate 2 males :angry:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 1, 2008)

Gurd said:


> They will if there isn't enough food avaliable and very rarely even when there is  and Miss b*@#h ate 2 males :angry:


at least less then hierodula, tenodera, or stuff like that.

whos miss b*@*h? lol


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 1, 2008)

Great pics! I cant wait until my ooths hatch! :wub: 

P.S. Isn't kinda odd that there have been lots of gongylus nymphs and ooths floating around lately? Nearly nobody has them for the last 4 years, and now they are popping up everywhere (which is a good thing).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2008)

I love the pic of them, mine are the same age, so can I pretend they are my pictures? I take really bad pics, don't I guys? :lol:


----------



## Pelle (Jul 2, 2008)

Beautiful photo's  

My ooths hatched yesterday


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good news guys. And no Becky they aremy pictures  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> I love the pic of them, mine are the same age, so can I pretend they are my pictures? I take really bad pics, don't I guys? :lol:


mine are still worse


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 2, 2008)

Got twenty coming my way - yay!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 2, 2008)

Their one of my most wanted top 5 but cant be asked with all the lighting &lt;_&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2008)

:lol: KKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: KKKKKKKKKKKK


ok take it easy.. lay down try to say it again in english..... :lol:


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 2, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Their one of my most wanted top 5 but cant be asked with all the lighting &lt;_&lt;


It's not so bad, the heat bulb and fitting probably cost me just over £6.


----------

